# Should I get the Canon S110?



## snapsnap1973 (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm more of a casual photographer, but I want to learn more about photography, etc.  Is this Canon S110 good enough for me to learn, etc?  I here a lot of people say that the F number isn't good at the tely end, but isn't that even true of entry level DSLR's?  I think the S110 has F5.6 or something at the far end.  I also here that a lot of photographers use the Canon S95 and S110 as a backup camera for fun ,etc.  Should I get it?  I'm looking for something under $300 if possible and I think this will fit the bill.

I can't lie though, I don't do photography that much, but like I said I want to learn and want a compact that I can carry around and not a DSLR at this point.  So, in the $300-350 range or under is the S110 the best bet to go with?


Thanks


----------



## goodguy (Apr 17, 2014)

About a year ago I wanted to buy a second camera, a point and shoot mostly for the wife but also for me to use from time to time.
The 2 cameras mostly that I considered were the Canon S110 and Canon G15.
They share same sensor but the S110 is smaller, has a slower lens and isnt so much for the photography fan as the G15 is.
To be honest its not a real competition, I went for the G15 and I recommend you to do the same.
The G15 is still pretty small is loaded with features and has a much better lens.


----------



## SnappingShark (Apr 17, 2014)

I enjoy it as a Point and shoot - and although I use my DSLR now, I have my s110 for sale (only about 250 pictures taken with it).
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/buy-sell/356593-fs-canon-powershot-s110.html <-- if you're interested.


----------



## snapsnap1973 (Apr 17, 2014)

Yeah, I may be leaning towards the G15.  I know really nothing about photography, but I like taking pictures when I go on driving trips.


----------



## TCampbell (Apr 18, 2014)

The Canon Powershot "G" series are Canon's most advanced point & shoot models.  They're actually somewhat geared toward DSLR owners who want to own a 2nd body for those times or places where you either cannot take a DSLR or should not take a DSLR.  I use a Canon Powershot G1 X for that.


----------

